# Uplifting news!!! A pain-free, comfortable bra!!!



## Karren (Jan 3, 2009)

"What does a woman want?" asked an exasperated Sigmund Freud.

The father of modern psychology claimed that in 30 years of study he had never figured it out.

Relax, Doc. Therese Legere, of Shutesbury, says she has the answer.

Women want a comfortable bra, says Legere, and until now it has been almost impossible to find.

Legere, a professional seamstress and dancer, is the designer of a new bra she calls ZeeBraz. She sells it over the Internet and two days a week at a studio in Amherst. Since going on the market last March, she has sold more than 150 bras.

Her invention was inspired by her own despair over finding a brassiere that fit comfortably.

"I was ready to pull it off by 10 o'clock in the morning!" says Legere. "The band around the chest made it impossible to breathe."

Her frustration peaked three years ago when she took a course in "transformational breathing."

"What I learned was that 75 percent of our energy comes through our breathing," she says, adding that she had to unhook or take off her bra to "breathe efficiently."

Most cups are made for "a firm, 18-year-old breast," she says. "If you have a pendulous breast, you have to compress it, squish it, lift it to fit into that shape. That's why you have to tie it so tight, to keep the breast inside the cup. The lift and push create a lot of discomfort."

ZeeBraz sells for $50 to $75. Legere makes them in sizes 34A to 50E, in different machine-washable materials and colors. Among her designs is a nursing bra, a bra with two layers of fabric for larger breasts, and a bra with a front closure for women who have trouble raising their arms.






"It's kind of like my higher purpose to bring this to as many women as I can," says Legere.

Her company, formerly called The Liberty Bra, is online at www.zeebraz.com. In Amherst, her store hours are Saturdays and Mondays from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. at 34 Main St.

Source - Uplifting news: A pain-free, comfortable bra - MassLive.com


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 4, 2009)

Well... Women don't only want a comfortable bra, we want one that looks decent under our clothes. No offense, but that does not look flattering. It looks saggy. Not hot.


----------



## Karren (Jan 4, 2009)

I thought it looked like a paracheutte harnes myself!! hahaha


----------



## Ozee (Jan 4, 2009)

Why is the front so saggish?


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 4, 2009)

Umm saggy much? Sure it may be comfortable but that is hideous!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 4, 2009)

That will make ugly looking breast under a shirt ROFL!


----------



## nanzmck (Jan 4, 2009)

WTB comfortable *underwire* please


----------



## ticki (Jan 4, 2009)

haha, it reminds me of those kiddie harnesses with the leash to keep your younguns from running off.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 4, 2009)

I agree, it does not look comfortable or flattering! It must be the back crossed straps that are so great about that bra!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 4, 2009)

Pendulous breasts....Ok, so her bras let your titties sag.

And she sees the need for that? Hell, if I wanted them to sag, I'd go with no bra at all...at least that way is free.

We buy bras because we DON'T want our titties looking like tube socks with rocks in the toes.

Someone needs to take away her woman card. She don't deserve it, lol.


----------



## ticki (Jan 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Fataliya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pendulous breasts....Ok, so her bras let your titties sag.
And she sees the need for that? Hell, if I wanted them to sag, I'd go with no bra at all...at least that way is free.

We buy bras because we DON'T want our titties looking like tube socks with rocks in the toes.

Someone needs to take away her woman card. She don't deserve it, lol.

lmao! tube sock with rocks... hahaha!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 4, 2009)

lol! all your comments made me giggle.

Honestly, I LIKE sexy bras. They're not just for men's enjoyment. They make women feel good too! this woman has got no clue. I like to be all business on the outside, all sexy on the inside! DUH!


----------



## LilDee (Jan 4, 2009)

Ew!


----------



## Karren (Jan 4, 2009)

Probably won't see the ZeeBraz on any Victoria Secret models? Lol


----------



## Ricci (Jan 4, 2009)

Karren ,you just won an award for the funniest comment of the Day Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Probably won't see the ZeeBraz on any Victoria Secret models? Lol


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow sexy, my boyfriend will love me in one of those


----------



## sarah29457 (Jan 4, 2009)

LOL my boyfriend cringed when I just showed him this. I don't see why he can't realize the hotness of this bra. Haha. I'd rather go braless than wear that.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 4, 2009)

More like sad news...even the mannequin boobs look sad. lol!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif More like sad news...even the mannequin boobs look sad. lol! i know!! what mannequin has saggy boobs like that?? 
gross bra!


----------



## danaryan (Jan 4, 2009)

LOL, this has been very funny!


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 5, 2009)

Look at the inventor. I think that says it all!


----------



## **Jen** (Jan 5, 2009)

Honestly though, how many sexy bras are comfy? Not many.


----------



## flychick767 (Jan 5, 2009)

That is just awful looking. I am glad I am small enough to not have to worry about bras.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 5, 2009)

Okay, i will assume her bra is comfortable, but the cups look really saggy ! No thanks.


----------

